# shredded paper for a fire starter!



## smokinj (Oct 22, 2009)

been shreadding alot of papers at work new Gov. reg's this looks to be a great fire starter?


----------



## vwboomer (Oct 22, 2009)

In my experience using paper out of the shredder at home, no. It burns too fast when it's just piled in there. Perhaps compressing it into tighter wads might help.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 22, 2009)

Let us know how it works out for you.  The self-appointed enviro police would probably picket you for burning it because of the print toner on it.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 22, 2009)

I just need enough to get bark started just sounds like it will work great! enviro police whats that? lol


----------



## billb3 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tying those in knots must keep you busy.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 22, 2009)

It works.


----------



## fishinpa (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder what mixing it with parafin and compressing into a fire starter type puck would burn like?


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Drip some used oil on it and then see if Enron wants to sell it as the ultimate green fuel?


----------



## westkywood (Oct 23, 2009)

I've tried shredded paper and it burned too fast. Instead of shredding my bank statements and other papers, this time of year I start the fire with them.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 23, 2009)

billb3 said:
			
		

> Tying those in knots must keep you busy.



Either you guys are in rare form . . . or I'm a bit giddy . . . today's posts just keep getting more amusing . . . and I just keep laughing and laughing.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 23, 2009)

FFJ, methinks it's that you finally went off the deep end. We all knew the day would come, this was just a little sooner than expected. I'll probably be seeing a 20/20 special on you next week.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 23, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> FFJ, methinks it's that you finally went off the deep end. We all knew the day would come, this was just a little sooner than expected. I'll probably be seeing a 20/20 special on you next week.....



Oh, if you only saw my office right now you really would wonder about my sanity . . . I have a pink girl's bike parked next to my desk and the guys keep asking if I opted to ride into work today with it.

Incidentally, it's not mine . . . we're giving it away next week at our Fire Prevention Open House . . . providing none of the guys decide to take it out in the back parking lot and try doing some BMX X-Game style tricks with it and break it.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 23, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> It works.


+1 blowers were up and running about 40 min.s good way to get rid of this stuff a little at a time.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 25, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> been shreadding alot of papers at work new Gov. reg's this looks to be a great fire starter?



Shredding Gov's paperwork, per new regs? Obama's taking care of loose ends? Whoops, if I'm not careful this will tossed in the Ash Can. 
-
Is this part of the Cap and Trade program? Burning paperwork adds to global warming? Where's Al Gore when you need him?


----------



## rphurley (Oct 25, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> been shreadding alot of papers at work new Gov. reg's this looks to be a great fire starter?



Isn't it against some law to burn paper? lol!


----------



## Duetech (Oct 25, 2009)

Shredded paper ignites quick and will burn hot enough to get chainsaw wood shavings burning. You can compress the wood shavings to make a pretty decent kindling starter.


----------



## Birdman1 (Oct 26, 2009)

CTburns said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only for those of us who are not politicians


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 26, 2009)

I tried shredded paper and it burned way to fast.  Someone recently suggested egg cartons. Rip the top from the bottom, step on them and just use one piece per fire.  Works great.  Tried it last year by melting wax in cartons; again works well but too much work.  Course you have to love eggs.  New science, this week, says that we can eat  eggs.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## fishinpa (Oct 26, 2009)

CTburns said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Federal Govt is laying off on procuting on that for a while.. it's been all over the media.


----------



## PunKid8888 (Oct 27, 2009)

Personally I by a case of my favorite brew, and then use the little card board bottle dividers, just rip and fold, 3 per fire.  seam to work good.  And I always have plenty around


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 27, 2009)

CTburns said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the paper is wrapped around some shredded and dried herb . . . yes.


----------

